# ROAD BIKE : APPROXIMATE £500 BUDGET



## wbmkk (2 Aug 2009)

Hi

I’ve been a cyclist for years, although never a serious one. For my 12th birthday, I got a Carlton racing bike, as they were called then, which I had for years. I would ride to school, the shops etc. After quite a few years working overseas I returned, resurrected the bike from my parent’s house and continued to use it

About 10 years ago I then got a second hand Raleigh Equipe, from a friend of my wife. Being lighter, I ditched the Carlton.

Recently, I’ve been looking after my elderly father with Alzheimer's, which has meant I have had little time to do anything else. I am therefore not as fit as I would like, so have decided it’s time for a new bike. Having had no NEW bike for nearly 40 years, I think I deserve a new one this time (let's just hope my wife agrees)

Anyway, I have a budget of approx £500 so want something decent. My Carlton cost my parents £35 in 1970, which I guess was quite expensive then, for a kid’s bike but it lasted very well. The moral, you only get what you pay for.

I know everybody will say, try a few bikes and see which one I like. Yes I’ll do that, but any tips in the right direction would be appreciated.

As a starting point, there are these 4 bikes around my £500 budget

Dawes Giro 2009
Giant Defy 4 Triple 
Specialized Allez 16
Trek 1.2 Double

What are you opinions on ‘build quality’ etc for these and the brands in general

There’s even a Raleigh Airlight 200 at £130 below my budget, but I thought Raleigh bikes were long gone, from the ‘quality’ bikes they once were.

Finally there are offers on at Halfords, with Carrera bikes around the £300 and the Chris Boardman one, also right on my budget

So much choice … agh !!!!!

Any comments would be most welcome. 



PS I've tried to look for a photo of my carlton bike, without success. If anybody can assist, I would be grateful. basically a racing green colour, with a white band and orange hoops on the seat tube.


----------



## Paulus (2 Aug 2009)

Hi there, the Spez is a good frame that will be ok to upgrade the groupset as and when it wears out. The groupset on it is Shimano's lower end of the market, but should work well until it is time to upgrade to either 105 or Tiagra.


----------



## Downward (2 Aug 2009)

Decathlon have their own Sport 2 model with Sora gear for £499.99.
The Defy 4 for EG has the 2300 which is the set below.


----------



## Garz (2 Aug 2009)

There is quite a few posts regarding this type of question (and price bracket). See if you can dig up that information for extra reference.


----------



## lordjenks (2 Aug 2009)

i have just bought a allez sport compact at 580, amazing bike but i understand a bit over your price range, personally i tihnk that the trek 1.2 is one of the best bikes you can get for your money, i hate to say it about spesh but the new 16 and 24, i feel they are just slapping a bike together to reach the lower price market but the higher spesh range is simply amazing. 
hope it helps


----------



## Futures (2 Aug 2009)

I have just bought a specialized allez 24 (£530) as my first bike since being a kid. I therefore don't know very much about this sort of thing, but I'm enjoying my bike a lot so far


----------



## Downward (10 Aug 2009)

Trek 1.1 is out


----------



## jay clock (10 Aug 2009)

I have a Trek 1.2 which I use as a winter bike. Excellent, and will take mudguards too. Mine is a triple which I would recommend for a newby. If a double check it is a compact ie a 34 tooth inner chainring not a 39.

However this Vitus from CRC is amazing value if this model fits you http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=37907. They also do one with carbon fork.....


----------



## e-rider (11 Aug 2009)

Specialized Allez would be my recommendation whether you had stated it or not. For £500 it's about as good as it gets. One thing to point out is that although this bike will be a vast improvement on your previous bikes, by todays standards (and prices) it's a fairly basic machine.


----------



## blazed (11 Aug 2009)

Get the Boardman, the £500 model here is as good or better spec than those bikes, looks better but most importantly is a hell of a lot lighter. Some of those bikes are up to 11kg+, the Boardman is 8.6kg. Whats the point of getting an 11kg racing bike you are going to be heavier than most hybrids.


----------



## colinr (11 Aug 2009)

That £500 Boardman has a lot less gears than the others too. Perhaps you meant this one for £650. As for looking better, that depends who you ask.


----------



## JtB (11 Aug 2009)

wbmkk said:


> I ditched the Carlton.


 I'm still riding my 1977 Carlton racer and I've got no complaints about the tank!


----------



## tigger (11 Aug 2009)

Hi wbmkk,

I just bought my first road bike too so have recently been through the same process - I'm no pro and can't comment on the merits of your shortlist!

However, internet searches and advice from a few shops suggested that £500 was the bottom budget for an entry level branded road bike. However its a good time to buy as all next season's (2010) bikes are out soon. So try and get a deal on a brand new 09 or better still an 08 bike. This way you can get effectively an £800-900 bike for your money.

The main consensus seemed to be to get something with carbon forks for reduced weight and better comfort and a minimum Tiagra or 105 gears and shifters. If you can get a carbon seat post too this would be a bonus for comfort. Oh and weight ought to be sub 10kg. These seemed to be the key requirements from shop advice I gleaned. Obviously the right size too is really critical.

So long as you can get all the above from an established brand I think you'll be happy.

I managed to get a 2008 Scott Speedster S40 for £500 from my local shop and I'm dead chuffed with it. Its a triple which I'm glad of as its pretty hilly where I live, but I think the double/triple thing is your choice really.

I was keen on the Spec Allez too, but the Scott just worked out as a better price and spec for me.

Hope thats helps!


----------



## Garz (11 Aug 2009)

where abouts you live tigger?


----------



## tigger (11 Aug 2009)

Hi Garz, not far from you I live in Buxton and work in Manc. One day I hope to be fit enough to get up over those hills and out of Buxton!!


----------



## Garz (11 Aug 2009)

Hehe, wont take that long tigger! Keep it up!


----------



## kryptonick (12 Aug 2009)

The only issue with a boardman is their sizing. The largest frame I seem to be able to find is only 58cm.

I'm actually looking for a similarly priced bike (willing to extend to £700 for right bike)

My LBS stocks Giant and Orbea bikes, I cant seem to find much about them online, another LBS nearby stocks specialized, and I'd be confident in liking the Allez since my latest bike (Rockhopper) made me fall in love with cycling!


----------



## DannO (14 Aug 2009)

Hi, I have just bought a specialized allez 16 2010 for £499-99. Very happy with it and feels really good to ride. Nice fast entry lever road bike


----------



## Garz (14 Aug 2009)

Pictures of said bike pls!


----------



## NorthernSky (22 Sep 2009)

tigger said:


> I managed to get a 2008 Scott Speedster S40 for £500 from my local shop and I'm dead chuffed with it. Its a triple which I'm glad of as its pretty hilly where I live, but I think the double/triple thing is your choice really.
> 
> Hope thats helps!



just seen this which seems pretty good(i was thinking for myself), but only in one size i think

http://www.tredz.co.uk/.Scott-Speedster-S40-Double-2009-Road-Bike_19474.htm


----------



## swee'pea99 (22 Sep 2009)

wbmkk said:


> Hi
> 
> PS I've tried to look for a photo of my carlton bike, without success. If anybody can assist, I would be grateful. basically a racing green colour, with a white band and orange hoops on the seat tube.



Hi wbmkk (catchy tag!) and welcome!

Don't know if you'll find it in amongst this lot...


----------



## wbmkk (27 Sep 2009)

Thanks swee'pea99

Tag, my initials & wife's too (well until she married me, she's a KM now, but I've always called her KK.

Her actual name is unpronounceable . Look here www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej3qHOtHoYk

Looked at the photos. and my bike isn't there

I tried several times in the past, but without luck. the bike was new in 1970. Thanks anyway

Bike thing on hold now, as I have just been made redundant. As I had a company car too, the Raleigh Equipe is on the go again, at least for the time being.

Regards !


----------

